# Bike Riding



## Jennywren (Oct 24, 2010)

I seriously need to start some form of exercising !!!! thinking of getting a bike , is there anyone on here who rides a bike for exercise and can you tell me what sort of effects it has on your blood sugars please


----------



## FM001 (Oct 24, 2010)

Strangely I can bike 3-5 miles and my bg hardly ever changes, but if I walk the same distance I have to reduce my previous insulin dose or eat 10-15g of carbs before setting out.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 24, 2010)

I cycle regularly - mainly to get from A to B, but it's exercise, too eg 3.5 miles each way to & from work yesterday & today, just 1 mile each way tomorrow. 

In a way, what happens to my blood sugar levels is a bit irrelevent to anyone else - as with most things, it's a question of starting modestly, testing before and about 30 mins after completing bike ride. Worth remembering that riding against a prevailing wind takes more energy than cycling with wind behind you. 

I'd be more concerned to recommend adequate reflective kit eg wraps for arms and legs (also keep trousers under control), lights etc. If you haven't cycled for ages, you might want to contact your local cycling campaign for advice and perhaps help from a mentor; local council may be able to supply a cycle path map. 

As cycling is more efficient, it's not surprising that walking takes more energy, Toby. 

Happy cycling, Jennywren


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 16, 2010)

Jennywren said:


> I seriously need to start some form of exercising !!!! thinking of getting a bike , is there anyone on here who rides a bike for exercise and can you tell me what sort of effects it has on your blood sugars please





Hi Jenny, did you get a bike ? Sorry only Just seen your post.

I cycle every weekend. I generally do 20 to 25 miles per journey. I eat porridge before and take a packed .lunch, glucose tablets and orange juice. Only gone low once while out cycling. Treated myself and then got back on bike again home.

 Take your time to start with and build your cycling up. I love it. Hope you got a bike x


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 17, 2010)

HI Di , i wasnt sure what type of bike to get  i think hubby has it sorted as one of my christmas pressies , now sorted on pump ive got to get exercise side sorted


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Jenny, Cycling is great. Take it easy to start with. My first bike ride I did about 3 miles and I had a very tender bottom afterwards lol. Buy a meter to record your distance and speed. I find it really useful to see what speed I am doing and how many miles. I snack along the way as well. Generally a banana after about 8 miles and then lunch after 15 (sandwich, apple & coffee). My hubby carries the supplies in his back pack bless him.


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Di all good tips


----------



## Ergates (Jan 20, 2011)

I cycle a lot, and it keeps me happy and sane during the winter months.  It's fine exercise, and definitely increases my sensitivity to insulin.

The very nicest bit about cycling is that you get multiple uses of your time if you're using it as transport:  The enjoyment of the ride, saving the time and the money you'd otherwise have to spend on going to the gym, and the transport time itself.  Very often a bike takes a similar amount of time door to door that a car does.  Also, making a habit of it and using the bike for transport will mean that you get into using the bike and exercising regularly without question.  In other words your life is changed for the better

Transport for London suggest that it's the fastest form of transport in central London.

If you're worried about safety, that's OK.  Cycling is so good for you that regular cyclists gain 2 years life expectancy over the average population, despite any small increase in risk from traffic.  It's about as safe as walking in the UK, very roughly speaking.

One of the very best ways of improving your safety is to get cycle training.  I imagine you're already a very good and experienced road user, but there's large amounts to learn in terms of how to cycle well in traffic.  Things are very different now with modern cycle training emphasizing road riding and actual traffic experience.  These lessons are often free or very cheap from your local council, although I'm not so sure what might have happened to funding in recent months.

For example, many car drivers don't realise that one of your big risks on a bike is being doored by a careless person in a parked car, so you are taught to stay 7 feet out from parked cars.  There's loads and loads of really good stuff in modern bikeability training.  A good book is "Cyclecraft" by John Franklin, as an alternative to cycle training.


----------



## Ergates (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry, I'm clearly a bit keen on cycling!!  As you're also in London, I'd consider London to be cycling paradise in the UK.

Suggest joining the London Cycling Campaign - you get free 3rd party insurance with this, and it's a very good organisation looking after cyclists needs in the capital.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 20, 2011)

Start off slowly and build yourself up over a period of weeks or months when first taking to a bike, gentle steady exercise tends to lower blood glucose were as hard strenuous exercise can push levels up.


----------



## AnnW (Jan 20, 2011)

What sort of a bike would you advise for me ?... ( or maybe not !!) I'm 66 but , because of swimming , fairly fit now. I have always liked cycling but I haven't for a while now. Is it a good idea at my age?


----------



## Ergates (Jan 21, 2011)

@Toby, good point!  Little and often, with small weekly increase of no more than 2-5%.

@Ann, that depends on what kind of cycling you're thinking of doing.  There are many different kinds of bikes, each with a subtle or sometimes not so subtle focus on a particular kind of riding.  My guess is that if you're planning to do utility cycling, then some sort of hybrid would be the best solution.  These tend to be a little more upright, take mudguards and are good all rounders.  Another option might be an even more upright Dutch style roadster.

The way to find out would be to plan a series of visits to the local bike shops in your area, and take a look around, chat, and try out different bikes.  You'll soon see which is the nicest shop with assistants that care, and the experience of trying out bikes will give you an idea of what you want.

I wish I was good at swimming like you are!  I was always amongst the slowest few swimmers in my year at school.  I should get some proper lessons and get better technique.


----------



## AnnW (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Ergates. 

I absolutely love swimming and I go very often but I am not a 'good' swimmer, my style is head above the water breast stroke ! I move quite fast though


----------



## fruitloaf (Jan 27, 2011)

I also cycle a lot. To and from work 5 days a week, about 30 minutes each way. My DSN is always really worried about my cycling and what it will do to my blood sugars but actually it doesn't seem to affect it that much. I have never had a hypo induced by cycling (except when test riding a heavy 'dutch style' bike).


----------



## kitemaster (Mar 29, 2011)

*Cycling is great!*

I've just got back into cycling after a 7 year break and got caught up in the bug again. I am in training to do John o groats to lands end later this year and am aiming to complete it in less than 7 days! I am a type 1 on a pump and this I know will be a challenge but one I'm sure is attainable. I have used www.runsweet.com for some helpful hints and ideas the site is solely for diabetics wanting or are doing different sports. They have some brilliant advice on there and it's well worth a visit. Good luck


----------



## Copepod (Mar 30, 2011)

Ambitious, Kitemaster, but why not? 

Most cyclists take 10 to 14 days, but record is 44 hours! For 7 days, prearranged accommodation very close to route would be essential and a support team to carry kit, including bike spares, prepare food etc would be good.


----------



## Ergates (Mar 31, 2011)

A couple of my friends have done LeJog in 6 days - via TRAT, the race against time, as a charity ride.  They are fairly serious cyclists though, and tend to do a lot more mileage than I do.


----------



## Jennywren (Apr 25, 2011)

Finally got round to getting bike today from Halfords , it seems like everybody in this nice weather having same idea , as they offer a free build service and you should be able to pick up next day , but where so many people have bought them this weekend i need to wait till friday .


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 25, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> I seriously need to start some form of exercising !!!! thinking of getting a bike , is there anyone on here who rides a bike for exercise and can you tell me what sort of effects it has on your blood sugars please



Hi Jenny I wanted to get a bike so myself and Tia could go out bike riding - the werid thing is Tia found a man's bike yesterday,( just near the back of our house in some bushes) I have reported it to the police in case it's stolen and if they can't find that bike on their systems within 4 weeks, then I can get rid of it or keep it.  So I may have a bike after all  Sheena


----------



## Jennywren (Apr 25, 2011)

Bike riding is definately a great thing to do as a family Sheena , im trying to rope all my family in to getting bikes to come with me , its lovely especially in this weather means you can go for picnics too  If you dont get to keep the bike maybe you could treat yourself


----------



## Copepod (Apr 25, 2011)

Talk of an abandoned bike reminds me to remind people to record bike frame number and register it with http://www.immobilise.com/ (UK National Property Register, recommended by most police forces) - not just bikes, but also phones, computers etc. 
Also, good advice about lessening the chance of your bike being stolen here http://www.immobilise.com/tips-to-keep-your-bicycle-safe-and-secure.html


----------

